# Let The Games Begin!



## Bienvenidos

This is a fun one  

How do you say "Let the games begin!" in your language?

*Bien*


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

खेलों शुरु होने दो!
(khelo shuroo honai do!)


----------



## Whodunit

You can literally translate the phrase into German:

_*Lasst die Spiele beginnen!*_


----------



## Brazilian dude

In Portuguese:
Que comecem os jogos.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Liliana15

En español sería: ¡Que comiencen los juegos! ó ¡que empiecen los juegos!


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

Să înceapă jocurile!


----------



## Tisia

*Persian:*
- Bazi ro shoro kon! _(start the game)_
- Bazi ro shoro konim! _(let's start the game)_
- Bezar bazi shoro beshe _(let the game start)_ (literally)


*Kurdish:*
- Ba kayaka das pe ka (let the game start)
- Ba kayaka das pe kein (let's start the game)

*Finnish:*
- Aloitetaan peli!

What is your Persian suggestion, *Bien*?

Tisia


----------



## betulina

In Catalan you could say:

Que comencin els jocs! 

(But... what's the context? The only one I can think of is the Olympic Games , and then we would use a capital J in Jocs.)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tisia said:
			
		

> *Persian:*
> - Bazi ro shoro kon! _(start the game)_
> - Bazi ro shoro konim! _(let's start the game)_
> - Bezar bazi shoro beshe _(let the game start)_ (literally)
> 
> 
> *Kurdish:*
> - Ba kayaka das pe ka (let the game start)
> - Ba kayaka das pe kein (let's start the game)
> 
> *Finnish:*
> - Aloitetaan peli!
> 
> What is your Persian suggestion, *Bien*?
> 
> Tisia


Your translations are very similar to what mine would be for Afghan Persian:

- Bazi *ra *shoro kon*ín*! _(start the game) _(As in "shuma". I'm not sure which conjugation "kon" is, since it doesn't appear to be the same in Afghan Farsi.
- Bazi *ra *shoro konim! _(let's start the game)_
- Bezar bazi shoro beshe _(let the game start)_ (literally)
The last one would maybe be something like: Bazi shora shuwa, or shoro *basha *(the subjunctive, which now that I think of it may be completely different than it is from Iranian Persian. ) Although the whole sentence sounds a bit odd to me. 

*Bien*


----------



## Tisia

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Your translations are very similar to what mine would be for Afghan Persian:
> 
> - Bazi *ra *shoro kon*ín*! _(start the game) _(As in "shuma". I'm not sure which conjugation "kon" is, since it doesn't appear to be the same in Afghan Farsi.
> - Bezar bazi shoro beshe _(let the game start)_ (literally)
> The last one would maybe be something like: Bazi shora shuwa, or shoro *basha ......*
> *Bien*


When you use *to* for singular *you* than the verb *kardan* is conjugated as *kon/bekon* but when used with plural *you* or for respece, the verb is *konid/bekonid*.
In this sentence  - _Bezar bazi shoro beshe_-  *beshe*  can be replaced by  *beshavad* or *shavad*, though these last two are more formal. They come from the verb *shodan*.

Tisia


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tisia said:
			
		

> When you use *to* for singular *you* than the verb *kardan* is conjugated as *kon/bekon* but when used with plural *you* or for respece, the verb is *konid/bekonid*.
> In this sentence  - _Bezar bazi shoro beshe_-  *beshe*  can be replaced by  *beshavad* or *shavad*, though these last two are more formal. They come from the verb *shodan*.
> 
> Tisia



Interesting. It's a lot more formal than the spoken Afghan Farsi, however when written, it's exactly the same as how you've written it.  

Thanks Tisia 

*Bien*


----------



## robbie_SWE

Swedish: 

*Låt spelet börja! *

_robbie  _


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

*In Vietnamese:*
*Let the game begin: Bắt đầu chơi nào/ hãy để trò chơi bắt đầu *

*không có chi ^_^*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian (for the Olympic Games):

 Neka igre počnu (Cyrillic: Нека игре почну). 

Pozdrav!


----------



## Mutichou

It must depend on the context... But in French, the literal translation is "Que les jeux commencent."


----------



## Honour

turkish: oyun başlasın*
game=oyun
*(wish that begin)


----------



## Dminor

Dutch: Laat de Spel(l)en beginnen!

Use the single l version when your talking about the Olympics, the double l version if it's just about 'games'


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

Danish; 

"Let the games begin!" - Lad spillet begynde "or" begynd spillet


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi:  Khel shuru/aarambh hone do. (khel doesn't modify here)
Punjabi: khel/kheD shuru hoN do
Urdu:  khel shuru hone do.


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

Italian: Che il gioco (i giochi) abbiano inizio


----------



## ekint

Turk said:
			
		

> turkish: oyun başlasın*
> game=oyun
> *(wish that begin)


 
no offence but   -Oyun baslasin!  is in the imperative form(emir kipi),not as you translate -wish that begin.

Oyun baslasin:le the game begin  


saludos!


----------



## rongdeono

Vietnamese: Hãy để cuộc chơi bắt đầu nào !


----------



## Erik 182

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> This is a fun one
> 
> How do you say "Let the games begin!" in your language?
> 
> *Bien*





Hungarian:

Kezdődjék a játék!


----------



## elroy

Arabic: فلتبدأ الألعاب! (_Faltabda'u 'l-al'aabu!)_


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Simulan na natin ang laro!


----------



## sakvaka

Tisia said:


> *Finnish:*
> - Aloitetaan peli!



I'd rather say _Ottelu alkakoon!_ (Let the match begin!) and not _Aloitetaan peli!_ (Let's start the game).


----------

